# Shimano EP8 Rattle Fix



## SDMTB'er (Feb 11, 2014)

Love the Shimano EP8, but hate the rattle when you aren't pedaling.

Bike: Santa Cruz Bullit (otherwise, very quiet bike, all of the cables are zip tied inside of the frame). Had a ride yesterday on my non-eBike (Santa Cruz Hightower 2) and was reminded of how quiet it is without the rattling when not pedaling.

Tried switching to a higher engagement hub, doesn't solve the issue.

Yes, I get it - when you are "concentrating" on a sketchy descent, you don't notice it. But it rattles even when you just stop pedaling on mellow terrain as well. Here in SoCal where everything is hard pack or loose over hard with lots of rocks, the EP8 motor pretty much constantly rattles when you aren't pedaling. The noise is easily demonstrated if you pick the back wheel up a few inches off the ground and let it come back down. That is what you hear, but every time the suspension is reacting to uneven terrain (rocks, roots) - it is constant, and quite noticeable - the sound is similar to chain slap or a loose cable inside the frame.

I know Shimano is aware of this, but there has been no messaging around whether they plan on doing something to the EP8s that have been already purchased.

If anyone comes up with a fix, please post it here (other than wear ear buds = dangerous, ignore it, etc.).


----------



## blueglide (Apr 23, 2020)

SDMTB'er said:


> Love the Shimano EP8, but hate the rattle when you aren't pedaling.
> 
> Bike: Santa Cruz Bullit (otherwise, very quiet bike, all of the cables are zip tied inside of the frame). Had a ride yesterday on my non-eBike (Santa Cruz Hightower 2) and was reminded of how quiet it is without the rattling when not pedaling.
> 
> ...


That hasn't been my experience at all in my 2021 SC Heckler. In fact I thought mine would never make the rattle noise until I bounced over some chunk here in Arizona. It's a minimal noise at its worst and while riding AZ desert single-track I don't even hear mine.


----------



## SDMTB'er (Feb 11, 2014)

blueglide said:


> That hasn't been my experience at all in my 2021 SC Heckler. In fact I thought mine would never make the rattle noise until I bounced over some chunk here in Arizona. It's a minimal noise at its worst and while riding AZ desert single-track I don't even hear mine.


I think this could be a number of factors as to why some people hear this vs. others that don't. Anything that can effect the movement of the chain when the motor clutch is disengaged, anything that can serve to amplify the sound, and rider sensitivity to bike noises are probably all contributors.

Terrain (hardpack with square edge rocks everywhere vs. loamy trails)
Hub engagement (Went for a ride last night with 54T DTSwiss Hub and the noise has seemed to decrease, but it is still there)
Chain length
Suspension setup
Tire pressure
Suspension design
Derailleur clutch (SRAM vs. Shimano?)
Frame material
Rider sensitivity to noises (i.e., if your non-ebike is dead quiet, you will pick up on new noises from a different bike)

There are several videos on this topic on YouTube where you can clearly hear the rattle as well as several reviews that mention it. Shimano has also acknowledged it and said that it is a tradeoff of other design considerations.


----------



## JKA (Jul 26, 2006)

The AZ single track I've ridden is fairly smooth compared to the stuff I ride in So. NV. On the smoother trails, it's nice and quiet. The rattle is definitely there with the rocky hardpack trails though. It bugs me a little bit, but I'm having way to much fun to let it bug me a lot. I hope Shimano can come up with a fix, but the motor is so smooth otherwise that I can ignore it.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

On my Commencal it is a non-issue. I have to be in the perfect situation and actively listening for it, to hear it. I'm curious to ride with a SC Bullit around a bit and see it that frame echo's the motor rattle a lot more or not.


----------



## SDMTB'er (Feb 11, 2014)

Great video clearly demonstrating the rattling noise. This is exactly what it sounds like on my bike:






I don't know how this doesn't bother others 

He even takes the chain off to see if it is caused by pedal kickback (nope).

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Good question. For now, there is no solution. I've opened up the Bullit. And I've tried the EP8 on the Bullit, Pivot, Commencal and Canyon. They all rattle. The Bullit and the Canyon are the noisiest. The Commencal is the most quiet.

It's a function now of how big and hollow the frame is how much sound deadening material they designed in to the motor area.

A friend of mine swore his Commencal EP8 had no rattle. So we swapped bikes and I heard it instantly. Less than the Bullit albeit. And now, he hears it too.  That's the thing with rattles... once you hear it, it's hard to unhear it.










The sound is basically like a chainslap and you hear it in exactly the same situations. It's the one-way bearing that's releasing the crank from the motor during coasting. It's loose-tolerance. 10 years ago, it would have been a non-issue. But with how quite bikes are these days, it is not ideal, especially on a very dialed and expensive bike.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

SC Bullit and Heckler R Build comes with E7000 - I wonder if that motor rattles? Maybe a case of "less is more"


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Jack7782 said:


> SC Bullit and Heckler R Build comes with E7000 - I wonder if that motor rattles? Maybe a case of "less is more"


E7000 and E8000 are dead silent. So yes, if silence is golden to you, less is more here.

The motors are bolt compatible and these bikes can be upgraded to a fixed EP8 theoretically in the distant future. The bigger issue will be getting ahold of the new motor and wiring/display by themselves.

fc


----------



## blueglide (Apr 23, 2020)

I might be mistaken but I think I read somewhere that the noise is caused by the clutch disengaging when you stop pedaling. There is absolutely no friction (that I can feel) when I pedal my bike (2021 SC Heckler) with the motor off and when you stop pedaling - motor on - is the only time you might hear a rattle. I have watched several YT videos trying to demonstrate the noise but it is difficult to separate the noise the bike naturally makes bouncing down a rocky trail from the motor noise. My bike has made the noise but when I first heard about it I wasn't aware my bike could do it. It is honestly a non-issue for me as the noise is barely perceptible. I think the internet discussions about it have greatly over exaggerated the 'problem'. I realize every owner has their own opinion and experience. I sure wouldn't avoid an ep8 equipped bike unless you actually ride it and find you don't like it.


----------



## SDMTB'er (Feb 11, 2014)

blueglide said:


> I might be mistaken but I think I read somewhere that the noise is caused by the clutch disengaging when you stop pedaling. There is absolutely no friction (that I can feel) when I pedal my bike (2021 SC Heckler) with the motor off and when you stop pedaling - motor on - is the only time you might hear a rattle. I have watched several YT videos trying to demonstrate the noise but it is difficult to separate the noise the bike naturally makes bouncing down a rocky trail from the motor noise. My bike has made the noise but when I first heard about it I wasn't aware my bike could do it. It is honestly a non-issue for me as the noise is barely perceptible. I think the internet discussions about it have greatly over exaggerated the 'problem'. I realize every owner has their own opinion and experience. I sure wouldn't avoid an ep8 equipped bike unless you actually ride it and find you don't like it.


Have to disagree. Video I posted shows the noise as clear as day. It is very obvious and very loud and not at all confusing with any other noise because as soon as he pedals the noise stops.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## blueglide (Apr 23, 2020)

I'm not disagreeing with you. Like I said everyone has their own opinion. For me it's a big nothing burger! My bike does not make any obnoxious noises. I'm pretty OCD about my stuff and if it was a big deal I'd be all up in Shimano's stuff about it especially for the money I spent. I love the bike and the motor and no regrets.


----------



## SDMTB'er (Feb 11, 2014)

blueglide said:


> I'm not disagreeing with you. Like I said everyone has their own opinion. For me it's a big nothing burger! My bike does not make any obnoxious noises. I'm pretty OCD about my stuff and if it was a big deal I'd be all up in Shimano's stuff about it especially for the money I spent. I love the bike and the motor and no regrets.


Does your bike do what the bike in the video I posted above does? My other mountain bikes are dead quiet. I guess I am not used to the sound of a clap trap. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## blueglide (Apr 23, 2020)

If I am thinking about it and stop pedaling while riding over some chunk I can purposely listen for the sound and may hear it. It honestly is not something that intrudes into my riding.


----------



## SDMTB'er (Feb 11, 2014)

Where do you ride? Here in SoCal chunk is a way of life. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## blueglide (Apr 23, 2020)

SDMTB'er said:


> Where do you ride? Here in SoCal chunk is a way of life.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I bought it here in southern AZ and it's been a mixed bag of loose dirt and rock over hardpan and then chunky single track. I don't do big drops and jumps so I can't say what noises it might make then. The few times I have been in some real gnarly stuff I'm usually over my head and just trying not to die. I don't hear anything then but my heart beating and talking to myself wondering what have I gotten myself into!?! ?


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

Francis Cebedo said:


> E7000 and E8000 are dead silent. So yes, if silence is golden to you, less is more here.
> 
> The motors are bolt compatible and these bikes can be upgraded to a fixed EP8 theoretically in the distant future. The bigger issue will be getting ahold of the new motor and wiring/display by themselves.
> 
> fc


My Decoy with e8000 sounded like a bucket of bolts going down the trail. Even with the EP8 motor rattle my Commencal is quieter descending.


----------



## Ilídio Faria (Jun 18, 2021)

I bought yesterday an Orbea Rise and the sound is always there when not pedaling. We can send the bike to warranty for the brand or shimano fix the problem?


----------



## BTTR (Jun 6, 2012)

Ilídio Faria said:


> I bought yesterday an Orbea Rise and the sound is always there when not pedaling. We can send the bike to warranty for the brand or shimano fix the problem?


If you bought it yesterday take it to the shop and ask for another one that doesn't have this issue.

In any case, the shop should take the bike in, send it to Shimano and have the problem fixed.


----------



## Ilídio Faria (Jun 18, 2021)

Ehehe, took 9 months to receive the bike, it will took a year or two to fix the problem of ratling noise


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

It's not a defect. There is no warranty solution or "fixing" the noise. It is the way it is. All of the Ep8 motors rattle to some extent. 
Some people are annoyed by it, others not so much.

Shimano has been transparent about the issue

_"The new EP8 drive unit provides incredibly quiet assistance under pedal load. However, when coasting on rough terrain the unloaded system can exhibit a normal clicking sound that may be detectable to the rider. The clicking sound has no effect on the function or durability of the drive unit."
-Shimano_


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

SDMTB'er said:


> Love the Shimano EP8, but hate the rattle when you aren't pedaling.
> 
> Bike: Santa Cruz Bullit (otherwise, very quiet bike, all of the cables are zip tied inside of the frame). Had a ride yesterday on my non-eBike (Santa Cruz Hightower 2) and was reminded of how quiet it is without the rattling when not pedaling.
> 
> ...


One ear bud and Tool.


----------



## Antimatter (Jan 3, 2018)

I keep hearing about this issue with the Shimano motors. I hope Shimano can sort this out because I would not enjoy buying a MTB that costs a nice down payment on a car to rattle, regardless if it's working properly or not.


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

I barely notice it, and I've always preferred a nice quiet bike and usually hunt down annoying noises, it's not nearly as noticeable as chain slap before der's had clutches.


----------



## springs (May 20, 2017)

Antimatter said:


> I keep hearing about this issue with the Shimano motors. I hope Shimano can sort this out because I would not enjoy buying a MTB that costs a nice down payment on a car to rattle, regardless if it's working properly or not.


I've always found that if I know what the noise is and it does not detract from the performance nor is a safety concern then I can ignore it happily. EXT Storia coil is a good example. Levo SL motor rattle when coasting is another.

If it's a creak or rattle that is new or unidentifiable then it has ALL my focus.


----------



## Antimatter (Jan 3, 2018)

springs said:


> I've always found that if I know what the noise is and it does not detract from the performance nor is a safety concern then I can ignore it happily. EXT Storia coil is a good example. Levo SL motor rattle when coasting is another.
> 
> If it's a creak or rattle that is new or unidentifiable then it has ALL my focus.


Yup, I can respect that. I personally don't own an eMTB yet but as a wrencher, I'm accustomed to listening for odd noises and sounds. Motor whine I can deal with, cable rattle can be resolved. Clicks and such can be serviced/replaced. But if it sounds like a couple of marbles are rattling around in the motor area that I can't resolve, that's something I'd rather wait for the manufacturers to resolve before I invest in such a bike. It's just the way how I am.


----------



## blueglide (Apr 23, 2020)

Antimatter said:


> Yup, I can respect that. I personally don't own an eMTB yet but as a wrencher, I'm accustomed to listening for odd noises and sounds. Motor whine I can deal with, cable rattle can be resolved. Clicks and such can be serviced/replaced. But if it sounds like a couple of marbles are rattling around in the motor area that I can't resolve, that's something I'd rather wait for the manufacturers to resolve before I invest in such a bike. It's just the way how I am.


You might be waiting a long time. 🙂 The 'rattle' is not continuous and like others I don't find it annoying at all. Read these forums and you discover lots of manufacturers have their quirks and different bikes have different sounds. See if you can actually ride an EP8 equipped bike and judge for yourself. What bothers one person is a non-issue to others. There are lots of people having opinions about something that they have never actually experienced.


----------



## Antimatter (Jan 3, 2018)

blueglide said:


> You might be waiting a long time. 🙂 The 'rattle' is not continuous and like others I don't find it annoying at all. Read these forums and you discover lots of manufacturers have their quirks and different bikes have different sounds. See if you can actually ride an EP8 equipped bike and judge for yourself. What bothers one person is a non-issue to others. There are lots of people having opinions about something that they have never actually experienced.


You're absolutely right, no argument there. In all honesty, I'm hoping you're wrong in that we have to wait a long time, lol. We'll just have to wait and see.

To be clear, I'm not after a bike or eMTB specifically that's silent, that's just silly. I guess it has to do with what the actual sound "sounds like" rather than sounds from the motor area itself. I'm familiar with the Bosch motor quirks and they don't bother me during rides. With EP8's, it's inconsistent in my personal experience. Some of them rattle noticeably louder than others. The "quieter" ones I can deal with, the louder ones, no.


----------



## Westwolder (10 mo ago)

SDMTB'er said:


> Love the Shimano EP8, but hate the rattle when you aren't pedaling.
> 
> Bike: Santa Cruz Bullit (otherwise, very quiet bike, all of the cables are zip tied inside of the frame). Had a ride yesterday on my non-eBike (Santa Cruz Hightower 2) and was reminded of how quiet it is without the rattling when not pedaling.
> 
> ...


I think that the EP8 rattle would put me off buying one, my rationale is that heavy clattering noises spell serious damage because of the energy of the vibration and fatigue. Guess what? see below https://www.bikeradar.com/news/shimano-ep8-motor-bottom-bracket-spindle-failure/ 

There is an excellent video link which perfectly illustrates this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-nQZYO7Mxzg

It would appear that the rattling is causing a cyclic torsional loading on the bottom bracket shell. This will cause a metal fatigue of the shell. The consequences are sudden failure of the crankarm which may result in serious injury or death as the support through the crank is essential to maintain continuous support weight as required by the rider. Imagine landing a jump and at the point when the rear wheel touches the ground the crank arm falls off! Shimano has attempted to shift the blame on Crankset manufacturers E13. It is extremely dangerous to ride with a suspected EP8 specific metal fatigue issue. I have informed YT bikes and suggest a product recall. I have qualifications and experience in the field of safety design engineering, so my best advice is not to continue riding and pursue it as a warranty claim with your dealer. The danger is that it is not the normal brake chattering issue that affects rear triangle design. This is a entirely new unique fatigue loading mechanism affecting the safety performance of the shimano bottom bracket shell caused by the EP8 motor transferring cyclic load whilst not pedalling which does not occur on other designs including Steps 8000. Advice from Shimano is to get the shell examined for cracks. I am not convinced that Shimano have understood that this is a latent defect which may unravel in a horrible way at any given time in the future when the fatigue life of the component is exceeded without prior indication and may not be occurring in large numbers yet.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

Westwolder said:


> I think that the EP8 rattle would put me off buying one, my rationale is that heavy clattering noises spell serious damage because of the energy of the vibration and fatigue. Guess what? see below https://www.bikeradar.com/news/shimano-ep8-motor-bottom-bracket-spindle-failure/
> 
> There is an excellent video link which perfectly illustrates this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-nQZYO7Mxzg
> 
> It would appear that the rattling is causing a cyclic torsional loading on the bottom bracket shell. This will cause a metal fatigue of the shell. The consequences are sudden failure of the crankarm which may result in serious injury or death as the support through the crank is essential to maintain continuous support weight as required by the rider. Imagine landing a jump and at the point when the rear wheel touches the ground the crank arm falls off! Shimano has attempted to shift the blame on Crankset manufacturers E13. It is extremely dangerous to ride with a suspected EP8 specific metal fatigue issue. I have informed YT bikes and suggest a product recall. I have qualifications and experience in the field of safety design engineering, so my best advice is not to continue riding and pursue it as a warranty claim with your dealer. The danger is that it is not the normal brake chattering issue that affects rear triangle design. This is a entirely new unique fatigue loading mechanism affecting the safety performance of the shimano bottom bracket shell caused by the EP8 motor transferring cyclic load whilst not pedalling which does not occur on other designs including Steps 8000. Advice from Shimano is to get the shell examined for cracks. I am not convinced that Shimano have understood that this is a latent defect which may unravel in a horrible way at any given time in the future when the fatigue life of the component is exceeded without prior indication and may not be occurring in large numbers yet.


Ha. I started one of those threads on eMTBForum - I was one of the first to have an e*thirteen crankarm fall off on my Rise. In my case, Orbea is replacing the carbon crankset that came OEM on my bike with a Shimano EM900.


----------



## Westwolder (10 mo ago)

Got any piccy's? Did you crash?


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

Westwolder said:


> Got any piccy's? Did you crash?


Nope - I felt it coming loose both times. Had to walk/push/coast it back to the truck the first time. Not fun. Ended up replacing the caps with metal caps with loctite, and retorqued everything. It has stayed intact, but I don't ride the bike much anymore.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

Westwolder said:


> I think that the EP8 rattle would put me off buying one, my rationale is that heavy clattering noises spell serious damage because of the energy of the vibration and fatigue. Guess what? see below https://www.bikeradar.com/news/shimano-ep8-motor-bottom-bracket-spindle-failure/
> 
> There is an excellent video link which perfectly illustrates this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-nQZYO7Mxzg
> 
> It would appear that the rattling is causing a cyclic torsional loading on the bottom bracket shell. This will cause a metal fatigue of the shell. The consequences are sudden failure of the crankarm which may result in serious injury or death as the support through the crank is essential to maintain continuous support weight as required by the rider. Imagine landing a jump and at the point when the rear wheel touches the ground the crank arm falls off! Shimano has attempted to shift the blame on Crankset manufacturers E13. It is extremely dangerous to ride with a suspected EP8 specific metal fatigue issue. I have informed YT bikes and suggest a product recall. I have qualifications and experience in the field of safety design engineering, so my best advice is not to continue riding and pursue it as a warranty claim with your dealer. The danger is that it is not the normal brake chattering issue that affects rear triangle design. This is a entirely new unique fatigue loading mechanism affecting the safety performance of the shimano bottom bracket shell caused by the EP8 motor transferring cyclic load whilst not pedalling which does not occur on other designs including Steps 8000. Advice from Shimano is to get the shell examined for cracks. I am not convinced that Shimano have understood that this is a latent defect which may unravel in a horrible way at any given time in the future when the fatigue life of the component is exceeded without prior indication and may not be occurring in large numbers yet.


The rattling in the video would drive me crazy in the video. 

Shimano blaming E-thirteen and E-thirteen blaming Shimano. I’m not an engineer, but after reading both statements it would appear the only failures according to Shimano of the bottom bracket cracking are on E-thirteen cranks. I’m assuming any Shimano motor in the world, the motor gets returned back to Shimano with what crank arms were installed. I’m going to also assume, Shimano noticed all failures occurred with E-thirteen cranks on. It seems pretty straight forward on their side. I’m pretty confident, Shimano bought some of these E-thirteen crank arms and ran many tests to come up with their statement. 

Then the author interview Commencal bikes who simply stopped using E-thirteen crank arms and installed Shimano arms. I bet most bike manufacturers will follow Commencal’s steps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westwolder (10 mo ago)

mtbbiker said:


> The rattling in the video would drive me crazy in the video.
> 
> Shimano blaming E-thirteen and E-thirteen blaming Shimano. I’m not an engineer, but after reading both statements it would appear the only failures according to Shimano of the bottom bracket cracking are on E-thirteen cranks. I’m assuming any Shimano motor in the world, the motor gets returned back to Shimano with what crank arms were installed. I’m going to also assume, Shimano noticed all failures occurred with E-thirteen cranks on. It seems pretty straight forward on their side. I’m pretty confident, Shimano bought some of these E-thirteen crank arms and ran many tests to come up with their statement.
> 
> ...


Its the EP8 spindle (bottom bracket shell) that is failing in the first article. The only reason, I can think of why it would be caused by the E13 crank was if it came loose. Clearly the second video shows that the rattling occurs with Shimano crank XT/XTR on the YT Core 4 as ably demonstrated, (start video about 8'25s). So I think that this is a red herring for public/non engineers?


----------



## CRM6 (Apr 7, 2021)

My Intense Tazer with E7000 is very quiet,but I had issues with the battery mounts coming loose. To fix,I had to blue locktite the allen screws back and there hasn't been any issue since. However,the battery door does rattle on decents.


----------



## Westwolder (10 mo ago)

CRM6, hi I do not think your E7000 is affected. I have E8000 and its a non issue. I would not worry about your mounts issue which sounds like is fixed.

To prevent other riders worrying unnecessary, from what I can tell, (from the two articles linked to my first reply), it is something to do with the EP8 motor 'freehub' (the thing preventing you peddling backwards not the one fitted at the back wheel). My guess is that the EP8 'free hub' pawl and ratchet, somehow being activated to prevent reverse pedalling whilst not pedalling??? I suppose that chain slap, pedal rock during descents might just cause this.

If so, for those riders brave enough to try it, It might be a good idea to

a) check the motor spindle for any signs of cracks
b) ensure that your clutch is switched on
c) try adjusting the clutch setting to reduce the rattling.
d) If if solves the problem let me know? So I can ask Shimano for a big fat cheque!!!

I agree with what the YT decoy core 4 reviewer in what he said about why Shimano allowed the EP8 out the doors with this issue. This is a rare lapse of a very competent manufacturer in my opinion.

If you want to impress Shimano ask for

1) a cyclic design loading assessment for the rattle,
2) a design lifecycle fatigue assessment,
3) establish inspection intervals for crack inspections given fracture propagation for either manufacture or production created fracture propagation defect and
4) insist that their own components are assessed as part of the design process in future, preferably to confirm infinite design life

and most importantly...

5) be careful if riding, it may not be the best time to send it on the trail

and

6) Send me a big fat cheque for safety engineering consultancy services


----------



## spikebike (Apr 26, 2007)

Anyone know if the EP8 -> EP801 rev fixes the rattle?


----------



## Silent Drone (Jun 7, 2013)

spikebike said:


> Anyone know if the EP8 -> EP801 rev fixes the rattle?


I have no idea. My speculation is that it doesn’t fix it. It looks to me like the 801 is a software upgrade to integrate the motor with the Di2 functions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

Westwolder said:


> Its the EP8 spindle (bottom bracket shell) that is failing in the first article. The only reason, I can think of why it would be caused by the E13 crank was if it came loose. Clearly the second video shows that the rattling occurs with Shimano crank XT/XTR on the YT Core 4 as ably demonstrated, (start video about 8'25s). So I think that this is a red herring for public/non engineers?


How many have failed, with Shimano cranks?


----------



## Art666 (Aug 4, 2018)

CRM6 said:


> My Intense Tazer with E7000 is very quiet,but I had issues with the battery mounts coming loose. To fix,I had to blue locktite the allen screws back and there hasn't been any issue since. However,the battery door does rattle on decents.


Not related to the thread but I replaced stock e13 165 mm with Miranda 150 mm and it is way better. I also stuffed foam inside the frame and bike is very quiet


----------



## MtnBkrBob (Aug 15, 2007)

My Trek Rail 'clunks" when I hit big roots/rocks at high speed. Think it's the battery or battery door contacting the frame. Only does it during violent hits. Still experimenting with possible fixes, but mostly just turn up my ear buds.


----------



## spikebike (Apr 26, 2007)

Anyone know if the new Shimano EP801 is any quieter on the downhills.


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

spikebike said:


> Anyone know if the new Shimano EP801 is any quieter on the downhills.


EP801 is EP8.






Discover EP801 series


The lightweight and intelligent EP8 (EP801) e-MTB system offers controllable high-performance power to provide a natural ride feeling on the trails. EP801 is optimized to work with our electronic shifting platform. The versatile and powerful SHIMANO EP8 e-bike system can be found on a wide...




mtb.shimano.com


----------



## Jipman (12 mo ago)

I keep reading posts about the rattling - mine has 1500 miles on it and is totally silent and I ride on gnarly trails that rattle and bang my bike and I still never heard anything with the motor....wondering if some are queit or am I just not noticing it?


----------



## SDMTB'er (Feb 11, 2014)

Jipman said:


> I keep reading posts about the rattling - mine has 1500 miles on it and is totally silent and I ride on gnarly trails that rattle and bang my bike and I still never heard anything with the motor....wondering if some are queit or am I just not noticing it?


There are YouTube videos that clearly show the sound. If you don’t hear it that is good news!


----------



## CucMan (Dec 18, 2018)

Jipman said:


> I keep reading posts about the rattling - mine has 1500 miles on it and is totally silent and I ride on gnarly trails that rattle and bang my bike and I still never heard anything with the motor....wondering if some are queit or am I just not noticing it?


Have been following this thread - and the various reports of the rattle. I have a 2022 Norco Fluid VLT1 with EP8 and no noise. I personally think it has a lot to do with the cranks used (mine shipped with the matching Shimano cranks) and aspects of the frame design and material. And I am totally in the "can't stand a single noise crowd".


----------



## GeorgesBike (Sep 28, 2017)

While standing next to the bike, lift the rear end 10 inches or so and let it drop and you will hear the EP8 rattle. I do love how quiet the EP8 is climbing though.


----------



## chadbrochills (Aug 9, 2018)

CucMan said:


> Have been following this thread - and the various reports of the rattle. I have a 2022 Norco Fluid VLT1 with EP8 and no noise. I personally think it has a lot to do with the cranks used (mine shipped with the matching Shimano cranks) and aspects of the frame design and material. And I am totally in the "can't stand a single noise crowd".


My Heckler has Shimano XT cranks and definitely has the rattle. Honestly, I've gotten used to it and it doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## JKA (Jul 26, 2006)

Sorry, but motor rattle complaints are way overblown IMO. There is as much or more chain noise on downhills from all of my other bikes than the "dreaded" EP8 motor rattle. Sure, I wish it wasn't there, but who cares? I'm not trying to sneak up on anyone. Just ride the bike and have fun.


----------



## dattaspost (2 mo ago)

My ears are obviously cursed. Along with the rattle the whining noise i heard from the EP8 motor on the yeti 160e - pedalling uphill drove me nuts. The clicking sound on the way down with the motor off was equally irritating. How can others not hear the whine pedalling uphill ?


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

dattaspost said:


> My ears are obviously cursed. Along with the rattle the whining noise i heard from the EP8 motor on the yeti 160e - pedalling uphill drove me nuts. The clicking sound on the way down with the motor off was equally irritating. How can others not hear the whine pedalling uphill ?


If your ears are cursed and if you can buy non-boutique, the new Trek/TQ may be worth a test ride


----------



## JKA (Jul 26, 2006)

Or you can do what I did... as a youth: lots of target and sporting clay shooting with no or minimal hearing protection, lots of racing loud dirt bikes with no hearing protection, and definitely lots of loud rock music with definitely no hearing protection. Any whine from the motor doesn't bother me at all...can't even hear it. I can even tune out my wife's voice when she's asking me to do something. I can still hear the rattle, but it doesn't bug me.


----------

